# Rival Bike Plans?



## raptor3x (Jun 3, 2006)

Are there any plans for a SRAM Rival bike?


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

Do you have an Idea for a Rival Bike? Price? Specs?


----------



## akatsuki (Aug 12, 2005)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I would love to see some SRAM spec bikes out there (I would buy a Fantom Cross Pro in SRAM flavor immediately)


----------

